# Lime Kiln, Norwich - March 2011 (HDR ALERT!!!)



## manof2worlds (Mar 9, 2011)

Have known about this little curio and visited on an impulse after being given some intel on it's location - and yes, I did get very excited as I walked down the stairs - I love this sort of site 

A bit of stuff about it:



> This lime kiln was part of a chalk quarry/mine area on the South side of Norwich, just off of the Newmarket Road. Norwich is known to have several chalk and flint mines, some of which date back to the 13th Century.
> 
> The flint was largely used for construction, much of which can be seen around Norwich, whilst the chalk was an element of the building mortar. The chalk was also converted into lime for agricultural purposes by burning it in brick-built kiln.
> 
> This particular lime kiln, which is a doughnut-shaped circular tunnel surrounding a central chimney with three fireplaces, is known to have been on this site since at least 1864.



Dodgy noob HDR warning, but it does bring out some detail (useless argument I know -  )!!!

1. Entrance down into the kiln.




Lime Kiln, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2. Self-indulgent lighting shizzle - but shows the curves nicely 




Lime Kiln, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3. Guess who got some light packs that day - this shot shows the in-filled second entrance directly opposite the one we used.




Lime Kiln, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4. Black and white view back up the entrance stairway.




Lime Kiln, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5. Fireplace, entrance and curves - all in glorious HDR ;-)




Lime Kiln, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6. Looking from the entrance in black and white.




Lime Kiln, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------



## the|td4 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've been to loads of Kilns but I've never seen one as big as that, thanks for posting!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2011)

Nice find, MO2W. Fab pics...not too bad on the eyes, either. 
Love the b&w looking up the stairway.


----------



## dobbo79 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pics
Love a bit of black and whiteness


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 12, 2011)

theres some nice photos, really like No4 - never been to any kins before!


----------



## MD (Mar 12, 2011)

im not a fan of HDR 
BUT i do like how youve done these


----------

